

India will go nuclear (Thorium). Plans to install 470GW by 2050. - barredo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2009/sep/29/nuclear-power-thorium-india

======
barredo
More about Thorium reactors: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thorium_fuel_cycle>

Estimates show India has about 20-25% of all world thorium reserves (~300.000
tonnes): <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thorium#Distribution>

